# Home Weather Station



## Daris (Apr 16, 2012)

Here is one that I made recently. I've seen a lot of these in stores, but usually there wall mounted. I made mine to sit on a book shelf or a desk. It was pretty easy to do and it's been fun using it.

Anyhow, It's a really simple project to make.
As always you can check out my site over at: www.woodlogger.com for more pictures/videos of what I'm doing in my shop.







.


----------

